# Lesson - Adding some spice to your pentatonic bag



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

If any of you are interested i just posted a new lesson on my blog. The topic is adding some modal type sounds into your pentatonic scales. Here is the link:

http://sixstringobsession.blogspot.com/2011/09/pentatonic-spice-adding-modal-sounds-to.html

If any of you see any issues with the post, or if there is anything you think i could present better let me know so that I can make it better.

Cheers!


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

very cool blog. i bookmarked you


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> very cool blog. i bookmarked you


Same here..thnx


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks guys! Glad you are liking it.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks for that! looks interesting!


----------



## rockinbluesfan (Mar 3, 2008)

Thanks much - any info. like this can't hurt, great job!


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

will give this a try tonight! thanks!


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

blam said:


> will give this a try tonight! thanks!


That makes two.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2011)

nicely done and presented. I liked how you put the Aeolian soundtrack last as the major scale is the one most people with compare the rest to. how bout adding a mixo example?


----------



## jeremy_green (Nov 10, 2010)

Thanks! 
A Mixo application is more related to Major pentatonic use... I am likely going to do a post on this. You'll notice I labelled this one pt 1 of 3... Part 2 will cover adding blues sounds...Part 3 will cover major sounds (so Mixo & Lydian etc)


----------

